# Colt Lady Elite 380



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Would Like To Know If Colt Ever Will Make Another Run Of These , prom-mist my daughters some day I find Them each a Colt Lady Elite 380


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a new one on Gunbroker....save your pennies....it's $2095


----------

